# Mice & Voles



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Not sure how widespread this is, but holy smokes are we over-run with mice and voles this year. Guess its due to the super warm winter we had. For about the past month I've carried my bb gun with me at dark when I lock up the chickens, always see quite a few mice, kill at least 1 pretty much every evening. Thought the 25-30 I've killed would put a dent in at least the local population... nope, each night there's half a dozen or more waiting to act as targets. 

Kindof fun shooting the little buggers, especially while waiting for summer to come on or ice off at the old fishing hole. Dont want to use poison as the hen's would get into it... thought about using cornmeal mixed with plaster of paris to kill them but that sounds like a moderately horrific way to die. I'll keep popping them with bb's.


-DallanC


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Not sure how widespread this is, but holy smokes are we over-run with mice and voles this year. Guess its due to the super warm winter we had. For about the past month I've carried my bb gun with me at dark when I lock up the chickens, always see quite a few mice, kill at least 1 pretty much every evening. Thought the 25-30 I've killed would put a dent in at least the local population... nope, each night there's half a dozen or more waiting to act as targets.
> 
> Kindof fun shooting the little buggers, especially while waiting for summer to come on or ice off at the old fishing hole. Dont want to use poison as the hen's would get into it... thought about using cornmeal mixed with plaster of paris to kill them but that sounds like a moderately horrific way to die. I'll keep popping them with bb's.
> 
> -DallanC


I went to IFA and got a couple of the live catch mouse traps and put them in the yard with a little cheese or peanut butter. Just put the whole trap in a bucket of water with the critters still in then dump out the drowned bodies after a few minutes, rebait and do it again.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

LostLouisianian said:


> I went to IFA and got a couple of the live catch mouse traps and put them in the yard with a little cheese or peanut butter. Just put the whole trap in a bucket of water with the critters still in then dump out the drowned bodies after a few minutes, rebait and do it again.


Bought several of those, caught zero mice in them after 2 months. Move htem around in different positions, still nada. I think the mice jump on top of them to then jump up into the food -O,-

-DallanC


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

My wifes stupid cat brings us one about every other day.Doesnt kill them just holds them in her mouth waiting to get in and show us-O,-


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

DallanC said:


> Bought several of those, caught zero mice in them after 2 months. Move htem around in different positions, still nada. I think the mice jump on top of them to then jump up into the food -O,-
> 
> -DallanC


Did you have the ones that are a galvanized metal box with two slots to get in and a hinged solid lid?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

These things:






-DallanC


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Get some 2" pipe about 24" long. Drill a small hole in the center ( big enough to put the poison in). plug the hole with rubber plug. Stake them down with some rigid wire, shaped like a U-bolt. place them around the yard. The little buggers will climb in and eat the poison. This should keep all the other animals out. This works really good. Also in the winter as well, when they are burrowing underneath the snow.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

The big problem with poison is the animals that eat the mice or voles that have been poisoned and not necessarily the bait that is poisoned. Then they either get very sick or die themselves.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Dunkem said:


> My wifes stupid cat brings us one about every other day.Doesnt kill them just holds them in her mouth waiting to get in and show us-O,-


The cat is just showing you that he is doing his job of catching mice and wants to be rewarded with some good food.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

DallanC said:


> These things:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B005FMKDXW/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER
> 
> -DallanC


Kinda like that but a little different. I've caught quite a few mice in mine.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

hunting777 said:


> Get some 2" pipe about 24" long. Drill a small hole in the center ( big enough to put the poison in). plug the hole with rubber plug. Stake them down with some rigid wire, shaped like a U-bolt. place them around the yard. The little buggers will climb in and eat the poison. This should keep all the other animals out. This works really good. Also in the winter as well, when they are burrowing underneath the snow.


Lost some hens a couple years ago, we figured out poisoned mice were dying and the hens would come along and eat them then die themselves. No more poison.

-DallanC


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

At the school we put double bubble bubble gum in their holes. they eat it, and can't pass it. then they die.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I had gophers in my yard once, couldnt kill them with poison... finally hooked a hose to the exhaust of my truck, ran it into a fresh hole, packed dirt around the hose and let it run for an hour or so... that was the end of the gophers.

I know of 1 big mouse hole, maybe I'll try that next.


-DallanC


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

IFA has a new rat and mouse killer called Rat X.
It is suppose to be non toxic. Kills only the rats and mice and not the animals that eat them after they are dead. Says it is naturally derived, and safe around livestock, pets, and poultry.
Not cheap, but suppose to work well. 
Only problem is that it does not list Voles.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Soon, the mice and voles will suffer from mineral deficiencies and die anyway. Have you noticed any exhibiting over bites or any other malformations?-----SS


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Springville Shooter said:


> Soon, the mice and voles will suffer from mineral deficiencies and die anyway. Have you noticed any exhibiting over bites or any other malformations?-----SS


I can google search and cite 11 teen different studies that show that if you use eleventy seven tons of glyphosate and ten billion gallons of 2,4-D per square centimeter and you have a biomass deficiency of selenium that is equal to the pythagoriam's theorem divided by the square root of the diameter of Uranus plus 7 oil company trucks spraying magnesium salt on a gravel road then your voles and mice will suffer some sort of issues that may contribute to their declining population as their actual population numbers are increasing.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

LostLouisianian said:


> I can google search and cite 11 teen different studies that show that if you use eleventy seven tons of glyphosate and ten billion gallons of 2,4-D per square centimeter and you have a biomass deficiency of selenium that is equal to the pythagoriam's theorem divided by the square root of the diameter of Uranus plus 7 oil company trucks spraying magnesium salt on a gravel road then your voles and mice will suffer some sort of issues that may contribute to their declining population as their actual population numbers are increasing.


Dont even start-O,-


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh c'mon Dunky, harmless fun. Doesn't it say in the by laws that mineral deficiencies, spike hunting on the Monroe, and long range hunting are all subjects that are open to unlimited sarcasm?--------SS


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

So what is the longest shot you've ever made on a vole?


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

First thing I would do is let your chickens free range as much as possible. Chickens are mice eating machines. AS far as the voles go....we have used the poison and the traps havahart traps at the same time. I am not a fan of poison at all so we quit using it. The mice are pretty much gone because of the chickens. I have not seen any signs of the voles yet this year in my yard and to be honest it is not that big of deal to me anymore. I will use the safe traps and that is it if I end up having them again.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Springville Shooter said:


> Oh c'mon Dunky, harmless fun. Doesn't it say in the by laws that mineral deficiencies, spike hunting on the Monroe, and long range hunting are all subjects that are open to unlimited sarcasm?--------SS[/QUOT
> 
> Guess I better reread them again:mrgreen:Just dont want another 14 page headache.
> 
> Thanks SS I got top o the page.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Loke said:


> So what is the longest shot you've ever made on a vole?


15-16ft using my boys Rugar Airhawk & pellets.

-DallanC


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

*Ruger


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Suck em up out of the live trap with a shop vac, reverse suction and blast em out against a brick wall, above a garbage can. Three second solution.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have a bunch of voles around my house, mostly in the fields behind and to the side of the house. I get quite a few that end up in my window wells each year. There was one in the well this morning, it scratched on my daughters window all night. I dispatched him with a shovel. The crazy thing is how deep those tunnels are for them to get in the window wells.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Ancient Romans kept live mice in their kitchens in earthenware jars and fattened them on acorns and nuts.

See the book: *Unquestionable Cuisine* for mouse recipes.

Lots of mice and voles in the Southwest Wyoming part of Utah this winter; great for the coyotes, hawks and owls, bad for the upholstery on my '65 Chevy.....dangit

.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> Ancient Romans kept live mice in their kitchens in earthenware jars and fattened them on acorns and nuts.
> 
> See the book: _Unquestionable Cuisine_ for mouse recipes.
> 
> ...


By the way Goob how is mouse fricassee? :hungry:


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I have to admit I enjoy popping them lil buggers with a variety of weapons.. not 5 minutes ago i was out there with a scoped up .22....got 4 of em in about 15 minutes, missed a bunch more.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Springville Shooter said:


> Oh c'mon Dunky, harmless fun. Doesn't it say in the by laws that mineral deficiencies, spike hunting on the Monroe, and long range hunting are all subjects that are open to unlimited sarcasm?--------SS


You know what they say,,,,,, if you can't laugh with them, at least laugh at them.


----------

